# I have an old 3x3, what should I mod it into?



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 10, 2014)

so i know there are quite a few 3x3 shape mods out there
i was wondering which one was the easiest and most fun to make and solve.
it doesn't even have to be that easy to make,i got time on my hands.
thank you


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello, If its a Rubik's brand why not turn it into a speedcube?
Or, one of my favorites is a house mod. Have you heard of 
the 2x2x4 "mod"? I think RedKB has a 2x2x4 mod tutorial.
Let me know what you do with it


----------



## elrog (Jan 11, 2014)

A pretty easy and fun one is to glue flat 2x2 legos to your cube instead of stickers. You can then bandage pieces together by sticking longer legos to them. You have to make sure you get them spaced right though. Red KB has a video of one here.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 11, 2014)

elrog said:


> A pretty easy and fun one is to glue flat 2x2 legos to your cube instead of stickers. You can then bandage pieces together by sticking longer legos to them. You have to make sure you get them spaced right though. Red KB has a video of one here.


yeah,i'm aware of this,but legos are pretty expensive,and i hate bandaging hahah.
anyway rage cuber,i have speedcubes already,so no need to make it one,can you send me a 2x2x4 mod tut link though?
i can't find it anywhere.
i might do a house cube,or maybe a barrel cube 
not sure yet


----------



## LNZ (Jan 11, 2014)

You can re-sticker it into a super cube or a Shepherd's cube. I have converted a old Diansheng 3x3 cube into a arrowed six color super cube and it is fun to solve.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 11, 2014)

LNZ said:


> You can re-sticker it into a super cube or a Shepherd's cube. I have converted a old Diansheng 3x3 cube into a arrowed six color super cube and it is fun to solve.


oohhh thanks for the idea 
i'll do this with my old zhanchi,its not used anymore but it holds a special place in my heart as my first speed cube so i don't wanna cut it and mod it,so ill just resticker it.
for the other one though im looking for some shape mod


----------



## JE007 (Jan 11, 2014)

How do you turn it in a barrel?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 11, 2014)

JE007 said:


> How do you turn it in a barrel?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSep6n7vXQ


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 12, 2014)

*i turned my unused zhan Chi into a gorillaz picture cube*

so i'm a big fan of gorillaz,and i thought why not make this
it has their album art,apart from the fall,and all of their profiles are on adjacent sides of the cube so it makes for some fun face swapping 
here are some pictures 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
on the last picture you can see an example face swap with noodles face and 2-ds hat and jaw,which looked pretty cool.
anyway as far as the puzzle goes,it turns fine ofcourse,and the "sticker" quality is not very good,but its okay for now.
the solve was fun,especially dealing with those pesky unoriented centers,but i managed it.
it wasn't as hard as an arrow cube would be but it was still a cool solve


----------

